# San Antonio TX



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

I am moving to San Antonio in about a week. I would love to find training down there but so far i havent found any schutzhund clubs there. Does anyone know of any training available near that area? I cant go with out my training and neither can my dogs.. it keeps us sane! :lol:


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Sara

Jeff Oelsen is living down there now,
He lives for schutzhund!
shot me a private email and I'll give you his telephone #


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok thanks!! I will send one as soon as i get down there. I got about a week till i get there and soon after i will go through training withdrawls lol!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lisa Geller said:


> Hi Sara
> 
> Jeff Oelsen is living down there now,
> He lives for schutzhund!
> shot me a private email and I'll give you his telephone #


That's just plain ornery right there. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Armand Bonvicino (Jun 11, 2008)

Sara,

I am new to this site so I didn't run across yur post until today. I'm also looking for training resources in SA for me, my wife, and our 4 year old Mal Amie. We are set to get a male puppy (7 weeks) on 6/5 and we would like to get him into training too when appropriate. Did you ever find anyone?

Thanks,

Armand


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> That's just plain ornery right there.
> 
> DFrost


Pretty funny, though! :lol:


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

For better or for worse, Mondioring is the only game in town. The closest place for Schutzhund is Dave Kroyer's in Austin. Dave also does some French Ring training.

Our group meets in Bulverde and we are blessed with quite a few decoys. We are a fun group (all crazy dog people of course) and we often BBQ. Yes, Jeff is part of our club and he can be a little annoying but he is one of our decoys so we tolerate him  

Lisa


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I live for Sch..............hmmmmmmm. The funny thing is that the one person that makes people look at each other funny is Lisa. Meanwhile we put up with her, because her boyfriend is a decoy. People put up with me because of Buko.:lol: =D> :lol: =D> 

Yes, if you want to do Sch, please do not bother me about it. Nasty sport, with pointless dogs incapable of basic thought........OK, I will stop. I don't want to hurt all the little insecure schutters here on the bored.....board.


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey Sara,

Are you the Sara who called me a week or so ago? If you are my apologies for not calling you back sooner. If not, if you do call me when you get here, feel free to call several times as I am terrible at answering the phone.

Yes, Jeff, I do often get a queer look from folks. Worse yet, they are often dog people. Says a lot about you when even a dog person thinks you are a little "off".

Lisa


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Sarah, call her over and over and over, as she really is bad about the phone thing. And yes Lisa, we all love you, but in that, OK. she's done with that...... "clean the table for us honey" sort of way:-D


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL well.. glad i found the forum again. 

Looks like i found my way with out this thread.  Ann was nice enough to email me months ago at the start of the thread and drag me out. Jeff you might remember me from the trial in march (was it march?) i was the one with the midget running around carrying Lisa's puppies off :mrgreen: . 

But for anyone else, if your ever in the San Antonio area and are looking for a place to go.. Come to this club!! Everyone is so nice and helpful and its been a great experience so far. Lets hope Amber and I can get a hang of this mondio stuff. \\/


----------



## Ann Putegnat (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Sarah,
She looked like she was 'getting it' today! Mondioring is do-able. If you walk in and watch Mondioring 3 and don't see anything else.......well, I can certainly see why it would look formidable. But none of us start at level three in any sport!! There are steps to get there, and many dogs and handlers are able to take those steps. Sometimes you start out with one dog, learn what you can learn at the lower levels, and eventually move up with a different dog in the future. Mondioring is a trainers sport. Hope to see ya again next week!
Ann


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

I think Amber is capable.. just not so sure I am. We will definately put our all into going for that brevet.

I wont be out there on sunday. I have a MRI scheduled on my shoulder at 9:30 sunday morning.. thanks a lot military doctors!!!! :evil: Not like they couldnt have picked a better day. :sad: 

But, Tara and I were hoping to come out maybe wed night to do some OB if your going to be out there?


----------

